# First Attempt At Shooting Watches



## greg.nissan (Jul 25, 2007)

Grief, it's time consuming getting anything approaching good shots!

Here's my lovely new RLT. This wasn't taken in a light tent so there is a reflection of a lampshade overhead which shows as a dark blob. I will re-shoot it when I find the time! Stupidly I didn't move the hands away from the writing as well. I guess this is all stuff you learn when you've shot 100s of watches.










And my Seiko Black Monster which is lovely and chunky (but runs too fast to rely on) and a little dirty round the bezel too, should have cleaned it first.










--


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they look pretty good to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Good effort mate ,i need to practice more


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

makes my 1st attempts look distinctivly poor!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

There great pics for a first attempt


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Those shots look spot on to me, first attempt or not! What camera/lens are you using?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Look fine to me too - I'd be happy with those results...

I try to remember that its the watch which is important, not the pic (photo enthusiasts excepted) so snap it, post it and get back to wearing the watch


----------



## greg.nissan (Jul 25, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> Those shots look spot on to me, first attempt or not! What camera/lens are you using?


Thanks. It's a Nikon D2X and a Sigma 105mm F2.8 macro. I don't do much macro, although I have shot macro before but nothing so demanding as this... the reflections are a nightmare!

--


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

greg.nissan said:


> Jonmurgie said:
> 
> 
> > Those shots look spot on to me, first attempt or not! What camera/lens are you using?
> ...


Some serious kit, and fine pictures.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A great result - especially the Black Monster shot.

I have been saving up for a dedicated macro lens as my standard Nikkor zoom only focuses doe to about 1 metre. However every time I get anywhere near the amount needed I go and buy another watch.............

Rob


----------



## greg.nissan (Jul 25, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> I have been saving up for a dedicated macro lens as my standard Nikkor zoom only focuses doe to about 1 metre. However every time I get anywhere near the amount needed I go and buy another watch.............
> 
> Rob


lol! Luckily for me I guess I have been into photography all my life and watches only a few months otherwise I would have the same problem.

I recommend if you do get one that you get a 70 or 50mm -- the 105 is too much, really. And I can't say enough good stuff about Sigma lenses, if you need nudging towards a make.

--


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

greg.nissan said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > I have been saving up for a dedicated macro lens as my standard Nikkor zoom only focuses doe to about 1 metre. However every time I get anywhere near the amount needed I go and buy another watch.............
> ...


Thanks, Greg. Back in the days when I was seriously into Photography I had a Micro-Nikkor which was the puppy's dangly bits. I foolishly sold it on and bought a Tamron 90mm macro lens which was very good, but not quite Nikkor standard. That was back abput 15 years ago - now it's all digital I'm out of touch with things, equipment-wise, but Christmas is coming.... Meantime I have just received my Canon A640 so I'll have a play with that one and see if I can get anything acceptable.

Rob


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd settle for pics as good as these anyday - after many watches and many pics I'm still useless.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> I'd settle for pics as good as these anyday - after many watches and many pics I'm still useless.


I know that feeling.

Great shots gregnissan


----------

